# Need New TiVo Edge Section



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Dear Moderators. You need to establish a new section to cover the TiVo Edge before other forum sections get choked with Edge threads. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you.

Not to be a downer, but the pattern does have the newer platforms on top.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Not to be a downer, but the pattern does have the newer platforms on top.


Maybe this is saying something.


----------

